# سلسة كتب الورش برابط واحد توررنت



## أحمد دعبس (24 مارس 2011)

*


 أخوانى فى الله
أحضرت لكم سلسة كتب الورش
**Workshop Practice Series*
* وتتناول حوالى 38 كتاب عناوينهم كالأتى 
** 01 - Hardening, Tempering, And Heat Treatment
**02 - Vertical Milling in the Home Workshop
03 - Screwcutting In The Lathe
04 - Foundrywork For The Amateur
05 - Milling Operations In The Lathe
06 - Measuring and Marking Metals
07 - The Art of Welding
08 - Sheet Metal Work
09 - Soldering and Brazing
10 - Saws and Sawing
11 - Electroplating
12 - Drills, taps and dies
13 - Workshop Drawing
14 - Making Small Workshop Tools
15 - Workholding in the lathe
16 - Electric Motors
17 - Gears and gear cutting
18 - Basic Benchwork
19 - Spring Design Manufacture
20 - Metalwork and machining hints and tips 
21 - Adhesives and Sealants
22 - Workshop Electrics
24 - Electric Motors in the Home Workshop
26 - Home Workshop Hints and Tips
27 - Spindles
28 - Simple Workshop Devices
30 - Workshop Materials
31 - Useful Workshop Tools
32 - Unimat III Lathe Accessories
33 - Making Clocks
34 - Lathework, a complete course
35 - Milling A Complete Course
37 - Dividing
38 - Tool and Cutter Sharpening
بحجم 703 ميجا برابط واحد توررنت
أتمنى أن تستفيدوا منها وأن تنال إعجابكم 

*

​​


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (29 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## magnetman (7 أبريل 2011)

merci


----------



## habib_alex (8 أبريل 2011)

الله يكرمك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن علي حسن (14 أبريل 2011)

the link directs to jumbofiles upload!!!! please help[


----------



## ahmed shawky (24 أبريل 2011)




----------



## frindly heart (1 مايو 2011)

ممكن اسهل تنزل الرابط لو سمحت بالمرفقات عشان الموقع يتطلب تسجيل


----------



## mad_yugi88 (31 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووور أخى الكريم


----------



## senuors (11 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك واضم صوتي لاحد الاخوة لرفع ملف التورنت فضلا علي الموقع*
شكرا لك


----------



## dolamag (17 سبتمبر 2012)

الرابط مش شغال يا ريت لو تنزل رابط اخر و يبقي ليك الف شكر


----------

